# Hello everybody!



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

My name is Evelyne 
I'm 24 years old and I live in Holland.
My sister is also on this forum with the name venusdoom, her hedgie is so cute <333
Last tuesday I picked up my first hedgie baby  She is a little albino girl!
Her name is Princess Pixie Prickles xD Pixie for short 
She is doing very well, running around in her wheel,eating and drinking normally.
So here are some pictures of my little hedgie girlie!

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... ie/1-1.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... ie/2-1.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... ixie/4.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... ie/3-1.jpg

I had to put them in links because my pics are too big :?


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome Evelyne! Your hedgehog is very cute!


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Oops, that came out a little big :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Pixie is precious! I really like the way she looks with the pink liner. It accents her eyes. And I also like how the pink radiates up-you can see it reflected in her fur & quills. It's very flattering! Congratulations on your new hedgie & welcome!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

PJM, I was thinking the same thing! She's adorable!  
In the third picture, what is the material in the container, pebbles?


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Too cute! I've always loved albinos critters, their eyes are so beautiful. I met an albino male hedgebaby once whose eyes were almost pink, he was so cute.

Pixie is precious. I wish you many happy years with her, and I know you'll enjoy having her. Welcome to HHC!


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> PJM, I was thinking the same thing! She's adorable!
> In the third picture, what is the material in the container, pebbles?


That's kitty litter  I put it under my wheel so when the poop flies out the litter will cath it and not the fleece liner.

And thanks everybody 
She is quilling at the moment so she is pretty grumpy xD
My mom took some pictures of her today so I will be posting those soon


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

Here are some new pics of my little Pixie 

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... G_7087.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... G_7088.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... G_7096.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... G_7104.jpg

My pics are too big, again xD


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Very cute!!!!



Evelyne said:


> My pics are too big, again xD


With photobucket you can resize the pictures. Just click edit --> resize. I usually do the preset medium size and it fits fine


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aw, how cute! You should make the third picture your avatar!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Adorable. I agree - the 3rd picture would be a great avatar.


----------

